
Schedule meetings without the back-and-forth emails using Calendly - kevinwdavid
https://siftery.com/stories/schedule-meetings-without-the-back-and-forth-emails
======
PaulHoule
I am amazed at how many companies are working on "scheduling meetings." How
big is the market really?

I can also say that this is not a U.S.P.

    
    
      > Calendly is different because we built it from the
      > ground up to be simple, flexible and enjoyable.
    

it just isn't.

